# Hair Transplants > Hair Transplant Videos, Patient Interviews and Surgeon Q & A >  31 year old class 6 fine hair after 2 cases Dr. Lindsey

## Dr. Lindsey

Some of you may recall this guy's earlier video.  He's a 31 year old guy who has fine hairs, very white skin, and is now 19 months out from starting with us.  The day we did this video we did a final case to finish off his current balding crown and hopefully he'll travel back to DC next Christmas to show us the results.  I'll send him a link so he can chime in.



Most importantly for you shoppers...if you have FINE hair...make sure you know what fine hair transplantation can and cannot do.  This guy and his pretty nurse anesthetist wife are very pleased with his coverage even with short hair.  BUT if preoperatively we had suggested he'd have a head full of bushy hair...all of us would be disappointed.  And I see people coming in every week who swear they were promised a head full of luxurious hair by a consultant who was more interested in the commission than informing the patient of realistic results.



Do your research!



The video is :   http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pKTKRgwpadw



Dr. Lindsey McLean VA

----------

